# What are the different SM mk armors?



## IronSnake9 (Mar 15, 2008)

hi everyone,

Ok i was looking at the the new space marine Veteran in MKVI armor and found no difference to MKII Veteran armor. Which leads me to the question: What are the different MK armors and how do you tell the difference between them?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

It was in the very old citadel catalogues. They produced all the different armours and it said so underneath the pics!!


----------



## Norkroff (Apr 9, 2008)

There used to be MKV1 armoured dudes?

I had no idea


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, all the way from 1 to 8, although Mk VIII seemed to die a death. Mk VII is the standard 'new' armour you see. Mk VI armour is the same as MkVII only with one piece shin guards and the famous 'beaky' helmet. Have a look at classic models on the GW site, I had a link but can't find it. Maybe use one as a veteran?


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Game wise or fluff wise are you asking? Game wise, i dont know. fluff wise the armors served a different purpose. like i know in the fluff SM still use Mk III armor because it is assault power armor, less armor in the back but more in the front and still weighs the same. But yeah, no more Mk I armor because that was basically carapace armor, or less.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

MK1 is "thunder armour" and was only really used on terra during the unification wars due to it being helmetless and not including rebreaters


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Mk II Armour, 'Iron Armour' has a pot helmet and generally riveted appearance. The eyes are more narrowset and almost form a single visor rather than two seperate lens. The armor was made up of interlocking rings similar to Roman lorica segmentata plate, but was environmentally sealed.

Mk III Armour, "Crusade Armour' has the beginnings of a conical faceplate, attached with pins on either side of the helm. It features thicker armour than the Mk II plate in the form of a defined breastplate, and is the first use of studded shoulder pads.

Mk IV Armour, "Maximus Armour' has a slightly dog-face appearance, with a vented muzzle and small vocalizer grille. It is the first use of seperate knee armour and greaves-- in previous versions of the armour, the lower leg had been a single piece.

Mk V Armour, "Heresy Armour' is predominantly what the Chaos Space Marine miniatures have on. It's generally studded, although in the case of the CSM models, that's been replaced with banding and spiky bits. The helm features studs as well. Heresy armour reverts to the solid greave rather than knee and greave setup, and has exposed cables on the torso.

Mk VI Armour, "Corvis Armour," is the classic beaky armor. It is the last instance of studs on the armor, as well as exposed cables on the torso. Corvis armor retains the solid greave.

Mk VII Armour, "Aquila Armour," is the standard plate used by Space Marines in the 41st millenium. It is the first instance where it is standard practice to apply the aquila (Imperial eagle) to the breastplate, and features articulated knees and greaves rather than a solid greave. The helmet takes the positive design features of the last three versions of armour, featuring the enlarged vocalizer of the MkV, the sensor spine crest of the MkIV, and the ease of maintainence from the MkVI. Aquila armor does not have any studded components-- all surfaces are smooth. Where there is additional decoration, it comes in the form of sculpted banding or religious iconography.

Mk VIII Armour, "Errant Armour," is essentially an upgraded version of MkVII plate with reinforced torso armour and a raised collar to protect the weak area around the neck. It is extremely unusual to see a full suit of MkVIII armour, though individual components of MkVIII plate are used by many Chapters' veterans and officers.

Mk VI-VIII armour is extremely adaptable and components are freely interchangable for ease of maintainence, so it is possible to see a suit of MkVI plate with a MkVII helmet, or a suit of MkVII plate with a MkVI breastplate.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The below is quoted from a friend of mine when he posted this on another forum.



Pickle said:


> MK1 Thunder Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The above information is sourced from Wikipedia.

So Mk2 armour is actually crusader armour and Mk3 armour is iron armour.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Immagine an entire chapter outfitted with Artificer armour :']

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Power_armour

All you need to know about SM power armour and pretty much anything else WH40K.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Wikipedia is wrong, which isn't that surprising. Insignium Astartes (among other established fluff) lists MkII as Iron and MkIII as Crusade armour.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 4, 2008)

Concerning the Power Armours of the Pre-Heresy... the Astartes on the cover of "False Gods", with what kind of Power Armour are they equipped?
Their bolters also seem like the modern Goldwyn-Pattern Bolter...

A mistake from the autor's part? 

Cheers. And Thanks.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Wikipedia is wrong, which isn't that surprising. Insignium Astartes (among other established fluff) lists MkII as Iron and MkIII as Crusade armour.


True as that is from time to time, even the power armour page on Lexicanum states that mk2 armour is crusade armour and mk3 armour is iron. 

Ignoring that, mk2 armour was created as the great crusade began to replace thunder armour as a fully enclosed suit of power armour; it being given the name of crusader armour makes more sense over iron armour because of what it was created for.


----------



## IronSnake9 (Mar 15, 2008)

i agree, but another thing: i thought terminaters where used during the horus heresy not after? does this mean that during the heresy that terminators where still been planed by the astarties or techpriests of mars?


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah but they where using oldeee versions of tactical dreadnaught armour.

Which was less effective and more bulky but IMO looked soooo much better.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

IronSnake9 said:


> i agree, but another thing: i thought terminaters where used during the horus heresy not after? does this mean that during the heresy that terminators where still been planed by the astarties or techpriests of mars?


Terminators existing during the HERESY, but not during the initial start of the Crusade. In The heresy books it talks about how Horus' legion got the new battlegear first and specifically mentions terminator armor.

The Crusade started with Mark II armor and Heresy started with Mark V armor, but not all legions had it. I think it mentions that the Blood Angels were still running around with Mark III or IV.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Some of the legions with strong ties to the mechanus even had small numbers of MK6


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The "beakie" armor wasn't really in any use until the Seige of Terra, and even then, very few marines had it. I would imagine some Chaos Marines had it, from the Dark Mechanicus and their control of the spaceports.

-Dirge


----------

